# Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2007)

*Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*

*edit* öh, wie gehen Füllzeichen bei tabs...? also


_Kapitel 1: Einleitung..................................................................... Seite 1_

?

Wenn vor oder nach dem Tab-Setzen auf "Absatz"-eigenschaften gehe und für "tabstops" punkte wähle, dann passiert nix... egal wo ich den cursor hab oder ib der getabte M) bereich markiert ist oder nicht... die schalttafel "festlegen" bleibt auch grau...


*/edit*



Kann man die Seitenzahlen in der Fußzeile von Seite 1-4 anders einstellen als von 5 bis Ende...?

Ich müßte für eine Hausarbeit Deckblatt = keine Seitenangabe, Inhalts/Abkürzungsverzeichnis römische Ziffern und ab Seite 5 dann von 1 beginnend bis zur letzten Seite arabische ziffern haben... 

oder geht das nur, wenn man jede fußzeile manuell selber eingibgt?


----------



## Burtchen (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Seitenzahlen in Fußzeile...?*



			
				Herbboy am 12.07.2007 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die Seitenzahlen in der Fußzeile von Seite 1-4 anders einstellen als von 5 bis Ende...?
> 
> Ich müßte für eine Hausarbeit Deckblatt = keine Seitenangabe, Inhalts/Abkürzungsverzeichnis römische Ziffern und ab Seite 5 dann von 1 beginnend bis zur letzten Seite arabische ziffern haben...
> 
> oder geht das nur, wenn man jede fußzeile manuell selber eingibgt?


Ich glaube, das hilft dir weiter, oder?


----------



## Connor (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Seitenzahlen in Fußzeile...?*



			
				Herbboy am 12.07.2007 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die Seitenzahlen in der Fußzeile von Seite 1-4 anders einstellen als von 5 bis Ende...?
> 
> Ich müßte für eine Hausarbeit Deckblatt = keine Seitenangabe, Inhalts/Abkürzungsverzeichnis römische Ziffern und ab Seite 5 dann von 1 beginnend bis zur letzten Seite arabische ziffern haben...
> 
> oder geht das nur, wenn man jede fußzeile manuell selber eingibgt?


Google kennt die Antwort...
EDIT: gesucht, gefunden, probiert, und da war wer schneller...


----------



## crackajack (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Seitenzahlen in Fußzeile...?*



			
				Burtchen am 12.07.2007 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, das hilft dir weiter, oder?


Wobei der darin verlinkte Artikel sich noch exakter mit der Fragestellung beschäftigt.


Echt nicht übel was man so alles mit Word anstellen kann, hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Seitenzahlen in Fußzeile...?*

o,k, thx @ all  


wenn der prof das alls nicht auch gern als datei hätte, dann hätt ich natürlich einfach inhaltsverzeichnis usw. als seperate datei gemacht


----------



## bierchen (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Seitenzahlen in Fußzeile...?*



			
				Herbboy am 12.07.2007 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich müßte für eine Hausarbeit Deckblatt = keine Seitenangabe, Inhalts/Abkürzungsverzeichnis römische Ziffern und ab Seite 5 dann von 1 beginnend bis zur letzten Seite arabische ziffern haben...


Sag bloß Du hast das alles in einer einzigen Datei?  :-o 

Ich hab halt immer eigene Dateien für die einzelne Teile einer Arbeit gemacht: Deckblatt, Gliederung, Abkürzungsverzeichnis, Fließtext, Bibliographie etc. 

Edit: Upps, warum hab ich Dein letztes Postings übersehen, wo es doch schon so lang her ist!?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*

neue frage, siehe oben...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*

hab es hinbekommen. man muss scheinbar selber ne tab-position zahlenmäßig angeben, damit es geht... also zB 14cm abstand zum rand.


@bierchen: ja, das geht in einer datei. es ist zwar etwas fummelig, aber es geht


----------



## DanFel21 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*

Geh doch auf einfach auf "Einfügen" - "Referenz" - "Index und Verzeichnisse". Dort kannst Du ganz individuell Dein Inhaltsverzeichnis (Füllzeichen usw.) einrichten. Und es übernimmt automatisch Deine Überschriften (sofern diese als solche gekennzeichnet sind) sowie die Seitenzahlen. Funktioniert perfekt. Wenn ich während meines Studiums jedesmal manuell das Inhaltsverzeichnis manuell erstellt hätte, dann wäre mein Freizeitpensum wohl um 50 % gesunken.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*



			
				DanFel21 am 13.07.2007 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Funktioniert perfekt. [...]


Kann ich nur so bestätigen. Ging auch schon mit Versionen älter als 2k3. 

Das ist jetzt kein Vorwurf an Herbboy, aber es ist nunmal leider Tatsache dass die wenigsten Benutzer von MS Word/ OOo Writer mit Überschrift-/Absatz-/Formatvorlagen richtig umzugehen wissen. 

Die meisten Officekurse gehen darauf leider nicht ein, was ich sehr schade finde. Ich hab schon mit LaTeX und DocBook Dokumente geschrieben - und finde klar ausgezeichnete Inhalte einfach nur Klasse.

Wobei mir - um ehrlich zu sein - Docbook sogar noch ne Ecke besser gefällt als LaTeX.  Aber das wird jetzt zu sehr offtopic, sorry...


----------



## Burtchen (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 13.07.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> DanFel21 am 13.07.2007 22:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr richtig. Ich habe kurz nach meinem Abitur aus Langeweile  den europäischen Computerführerschein gemacht, die Word-Fragen beschränkten sich darauf, Absätze bunt zu färben und Seitenränder einzustellen.

Wobei gerade bei eher anspruchsvollen Aufgaben wie wechselnden dynamischen Fußzeilen die Unterschiede zwischen OOo Writer und MS Word schon größer werden. Habe neulich sehr viel Zeit damit verbracht, $pageref in OOo zu finden


----------



## HanFred (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*



			
				Burtchen am 14.07.2007 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr richtig. Ich habe kurz nach meinem Abitur aus Langeweile  den europäischen Computerführerschein gemacht, die Word-Fragen beschränkten sich darauf, Absätze bunt zu färben und Seitenränder einzustellen.
> 
> Wobei gerade bei eher anspruchsvollen Aufgaben wie wechselnden dynamischen Fußzeilen die Unterschiede zwischen OOo Writer und MS Word schon größer werden. Habe neulich sehr viel Zeit damit verbracht, $pageref in OOo zu finden


echt?
ich hab das vorgängerdiplom und da haben wir ziemlich tief in word gegraben. voll die komplexen serienbriefe mit x dynamischen textfenstern und so...
aber das meiste habe ich wieder vergessen, weil ich es nicht oft benutze.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*

also, das inhaltsverzeichnis-anlegen hätte da erste prob mit der seitennummerierung ja eh nicht verhindert, und nachdem ich das problem mit den tabs hatte, hatte ich das inhaltsverzeichnis halt schon fertig, was auch kein großer akt war, da es nur 7 kapitel sind, 5 davon mit 2 unterkapiteln.   der haupttext besteht auch aus nur 16 seiten in sehr großer schrift, 14 punkt (wollte der prof so). 


bei der diplomarbeit werd ich aber ein automatisches inhaltsverzeichnis benutzen.


----------



## DanFel21 (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*



			
				Herbboy am 14.07.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> also, das inhaltsverzeichnis-anlegen hätte da erste prob mit der seitennummerierung ja eh nicht verhindert, und nachdem ich das problem mit den tabs hatte, hatte ich das inhaltsverzeichnis halt schon fertig, was auch kein großer akt war, da es nur 7 kapitel sind, 5 davon mit 2 unterkapiteln.   der haupttext besteht auch aus nur 16 seiten in sehr großer schrift, 14 punkt (wollte der prof so).
> 
> 
> bei der diplomarbeit werd ich aber ein automatisches inhaltsverzeichnis benutzen.



Auch das mit der Seitennummerierung ist kein Prob. 

1.) "Einfügen" - "Seitenzahlen einfügen" - dann das Häkchen entfernen bei "Seitenzahl auf erster Seite".

2.) Dann "Seitenzahlen einfügen" - "Format" - dann gewünschtes Zahlenformat wählen (z.B. römisch). Wenn Du ab einer bestimmten Seite das Zahlenformat ändern willst, dann auf "Einfügen" - "Manueller Umbruch" - "Seitenumbruch". Dann wieder "Seitenzahlen einfügen" - "Format" - dann wieder gewünschtes Format wählen (z.B. arabisch). Die Seitenzahlen bis zum Umbruch wären dann in römisch, danach dann in arabisch.

Bei einer so kleinen Arbeit ist das sicherlich kein Problem manuell etwas zu ändern, aber beim Umfang einer Diplomarbeit ist das unötige Zeitverschwendung.

MfG


----------



## Schindler (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*

Ich hab meine Promotion mit Word geschrieben (mit Latex konnte ich mich nie anfreunden) und fand diese Formatvorlagen ganz gut, gerade bei größerem Umfang. Ggf. ein bißchen an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*



			
				DanFel21 am 14.07.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 14.07.2007 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 naja, "kein prob"... ?! wenn man das schonmal gemacht hat klar, aber sonst... 




> Bei einer so kleinen Arbeit ist das sicherlich kein Problem manuell etwas zu ändern, aber beim Umfang einer Diplomarbeit ist das unötige Zeitverschwendung.


 wieso? ob du nach 1-5 seiten mit römischen zahlen dann 15 oder 60 seiten mit arabischen zahlen hast, wo ist der unterschied...?   wieso "zeitverschwendung"?


----------



## DanFel21 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*



			
				Herbboy am 15.07.2007 03:12 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso? ob du nach 1-5 seiten mit römischen zahlen dann 15 oder 60 seiten mit arabischen zahlen hast, wo ist der unterschied...?   wieso "zeitverschwendung"?



Ich meinte das jetzt nicht speziell auf die Seitennummerierungen bezogen, sondern allgemein das Inhaltsverzeichnis. Wenn Du Deine Diplomarbeit schreibst und dann das Inhaltsverzeichnis manuell erstellst, geht Dir einfach eine Menge Zeit verloren.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*



			
				DanFel21 am 16.07.2007 08:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.07.2007 03:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach so, ja DA natürlich schon. da hab ich ja auch geschrieben, dass ich direkt so ein "automatisches" verzeichnis einfügen würde.

hab die arbeit gestern abgesendet. musst da dann halt mal eben die 15 seiten ausdrucken und dann schauen, ob de seitenzahlen im inhaltsverzeichnis für alle kapitel, bilder usw. wirklich stimmen. bei ner 70 seiten-arbeit wär das schon deutlich schwieriger...


----------



## Burtchen (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*



			
				Herbboy am 16.07.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> DanFel21 am 16.07.2007 08:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch da gäb's doch ein Workaround: Du kannst ja auch in deinem "manuellen" Inhaltsverzeichnis Querverweise einfügen, als Verweistyp etwa "Überschrift" wählen und bei "Verweisen auf" die Seitenzahl nehmen


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Word 2003: Füllzeichen bei Tabs....?*



			
				Burtchen am 16.07.2007 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch da gäb's doch ein Workaround: Du kannst ja auch in deinem "manuellen" Inhaltsverzeichnis Querverweise einfügen, als Verweistyp etwa "Überschrift" wählen und bei "Verweisen auf" die Seitenzahl nehmen


 jo, aber is scho recht  hatte ja alle schon fertig und beim schreiben dann jeweils das kapitel einfach ins inhaltsverzeichnis. im endeeffekt musste ich gestern nur bei 4 unterkapiteln die seitenzahl korrigieren. hab 13 (unter)kapitel


----------

